#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Πόσοι διαφορετικοί τύποι - είδη - κατηγορίες οικισμών υπάρχουν επιτέλους;

## Ubiquites

Συγνώμη για τη χαζή ερώτηση που κάνω αλλά καθώς αναζητούσα στο διαδίκτυο πληροφορίες για το ελάχιστο πλάτος του δρόμου σε έναν οικισμό προ του 1923, άρχισα να παρατηρώ ότι αναφέρονταν διάφοροι οικισμοί ανά χρονολογία δημιουργίας, ανά αριθμό κατοίκων, ανά στοιχεία διαφορετικότητας από άλλους και γινόταν ένας χαμός! 

Πόσα είδη - τύποι - κατηγορίες οικισμών υπάρχουν εν τέλη; Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν υπάρχουν κάπου μαζεμένα να ξέρεις τι υπάρχει και τι δεν υπάρχει και ανάλογα την περίπτωση που σου τυχαίνει να ξέρεις αναλόγως που να ψάξεις. 

Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος;

----------


## Ubiquites

Τελικά βρήκα μια άκρη την οποία θα μοιραστώ με τους υπολοίπους σε περίπτωση που δε γνωρίζουν...

Βασικός άξονας για τους οικισμούς εν γένη είναι τα δυο παρακάτω ΦΕΚ:

ΦΕΚ 138 Δ 13/3/81 (όπου στην ουσία γίνεται λόγος για τους οικισμούς προ του 1923)
ΦΕΚ 181 Δ 3/5/85 (όπου υπάρχει επιμέρους κατηγοριοποίηση των οικισμών σε περισσότερους τύπους)

Με μια πρώτη ματιά στη συγγεκριμένη νομοθεσία θα έλεγα οτι εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει το ίδιο μοτίβο ασάφειας σε πολλά του σημία, κάτι που πλέον με έχει προβληματίσει πολύ για το σε τι χώρα ζούμε απο άποψη οργάνωσης!

----------

